# Made attorneys appointment



## heyou (May 18, 2017)

I'm done - my H is an alcoholic who doesn't help me do anything nor does he pay for anything. I have begged, pleaded, screamed and cried till I finally just gave up. I know it is the right decision but after nearly 20 years it is hard to think of starting over. The guilt is the hardest for me right now - of course he's promising to fix everything - but this is about the 15th time he's made those same promises and he's never fixed things for more than a couple of months. 
Think I just need to vent to other people going through the same thing....


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome to your best decision you ever made. Take a deep breath and stay the course. Vent away !!


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

heyou said:


> I'm done - my H is an alcoholic who doesn't help me do anything nor does he pay for anything. I have begged, pleaded, screamed and cried till I finally just gave up. I know it is the right decision but after nearly 20 years it is hard to think of starting over. The guilt is the hardest for me right now - of course he's promising to fix everything - but this is about the 15th time he's made those same promises and he's never fixed things for more than a couple of months.
> Think I just need to vent to other people going through the same thing....


Starting over is the best gift you can give yourself. Don't you think YOUR life is worthy of living the way you want? Happy and calm?


----------



## heyou (May 18, 2017)

Thank you ! Yes I know it's the right decision - he drinks a case of beer a day or more and sleeps till 3 PM and doesn't lift a finger around the house - works part time just to pay for his beer. Sad thing is I'm happier when he's in bed cause I don't have to deal with him! That is NOT a marriage. I'm almost 45 and I am not willing to waste any more time being miserable! I just dread the next couple of months. Thanks again for listening!!


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

heyou said:


> Thank you ! Yes I know it's the right decision - he drinks a case of beer a day or more and sleeps till 3 PM and doesn't lift a finger around the house - works part time just to pay for his beer. Sad thing is I'm happier when he's in bed cause I don't have to deal with him! That is NOT a marriage. I'm almost 45 and I am not willing to waste any more time being miserable! I just dread the next couple of months. Thanks again for listening!!


No problem. Good luck to you, and stay strong.


----------

